# Avatars - image truncated



## Makai Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

When your avatar is shown in your posts and a few other places on the board it is shown as a circle.

If your uploaded avatar image is a rectangle rather than a square, it will be truncated to a circle of the shorter dimension. 



 .. will be shown in posts as .. 



If this doesn't show the portion of the image you wish, you can choose the portion to show by dragging the small image in the circle up/down (for tall images) or left/right (for wide images).

When you are satisfied with the position of the circle, click the *Okay* button.

Note: For a rectangular image that you have already set as your avatar, you can reposition the circle by revisiting the avatar selection in your profile.​
If you have a rectangular image for which you want to have the full uncropped vertical and horizontal center lines shown, the only way you can fix this is to create a new file with the image padded out to a square, then upload that:



 .. becomes ... 


Other BBS Help Topics​


----------

